# Generals Zero Hour Uncut Patch



## DasBorgkollektiv (11. Februar 2018)

Moin,

Generals ist seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr indiziert. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, im Rahmen der C&C Ultimate Collection an englische Spieldateien zu kommen oder gibt es in den Weiten des Internets noch irgendwo einen Uncut Patch, den man sich ohne Angst vor Schädlingen herunterladen kann?

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (12. Februar 2018)

[How-To] Command & Conquer Generals & Zero Hour unter Windows 7/8.

Startpost, ziemlich am Ende des Posts. Ich hoffe die Links sind noch aktuell, kann ich leider grad nicht prüfen


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (12. Februar 2018)

Also die Links funktionieren, allerdings steht der Uncut Patch nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Edit1:
Also ich scheine einen gefunden zu haben. Ich hoffe der funktuioniert auch.
Einloggen

Edit2:
Funktioniert.
Nostalgie, wenn die Selbstmordattentäter sagen:"Ich liebe Menschenmassen."


----------

